# Which Springtails?



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm planning an order for JoshsFrogs and I'm trying to figure out which springtails i should get.

Temperate? (7.99)
or
Tropcal? (9.99)

do you really recommend charcoal as the media?

I am keeping D. azureus and was planning on culturing the springtails outside of the tank, but I also hope that a population will establish itself in the main tank (this may go hand in hand with the feeding of springtails, Im not experienced enough to know) 

I also considered the capture of local springtails, but ruled against it as I read Joshs Frogs species of springtails favor humidity and feed off of fungus whereas local species would be adapted for your environment and potentially infest you home? Also not sure of a real pesticide sure spot to collect in Long Beach, CA and I am trying to guarantee healthy food for my quarantined frogs 

Thanks


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I've had the best luck with temperate whites, reproduce like crazy. You don't have to do charcoal cultures (though some people swear by them). I've had great luck culturing on abg.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I use straight charcoal and feed only bakers yeast (Fleischmann's active dry) and my temperates go nuts!











---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022751,-117.120742


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you. 

I'm also wondering what would be a good supplement for the D. azureus?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very pleased with Rapashy Calcium Plus. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022621,-117.120852


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I use Repashy CalPlus: Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: Calcium Plus BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center
and rotate in Herptivite and Rep-Cal about twice a month: Rep-Cal Supplements


----------



## BugginDave (Oct 11, 2011)

We have the best luck with Temperates in activated carbon.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

You'd be well advised to read Pumilo's posts on springtail propagation. Charcoal and yeast have worked VERY well for my temperate whites. You just have to make sure you feed them often with plenty of yeast.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Broseph said:


> You'd be well advised to read Pumilo's posts on springtail propagation. Charcoal and yeast have worked VERY well for my temperate whites. You just have to make sure you feed them often with plenty of yeast.


Here they are. I have been playing a lot lately with a 2/3 coco fiber and peat bug substrate. They both have positive and negative points (charcoal and coco/peat). Charcoal is so easy to harvest large portions from for feeding but the additional surface area in the coco/peat cultures does seem to allow for a higher population, at least in the white Temperate cultures.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

awesome thank you guys very much. very informative. 

i ordered some temperates w/ charcoal from JF and they are supposed to be arriving today. of course its the one day of the year that its raining here......

i hope the springs and flies make it!!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Springs sent on charcoal often get jostled and crush some. If the culture appears to be dead or empty, don't give up hope. Feed it a bit and treat it like it's alive and in 2 or 3 weeks you should start to see life.


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

both my VIVS and a closed Tupperware bowl are populated with springtails I have never given them food or do anything and they just keep producing its insane! I understand the vivs because there probably feeding off of mold and things but in the Tupperware bowl its just a blended mix of soil and they have been in there for like 3 months and still going strong! So needless to say it seems very easy to populate springtails. GoodLuck!


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

agreed.. i just got some from josh on coal and they were loaded.. He has never done me wrong.. Got some from others as well due to my cultures all crashing from mites

of course all my flies were fine but my huge huge spring cultures and smaller cultures all crashed!

oh well 50$ worth of springs got me back up and running haha


BTW READ READ READ Pumilo's threads.. He is awesome very helpful and helped me big time when i first started so trust his input.. 




Pumilo said:


> Springs sent on charcoal often get jostled and crush some. If the culture appears to be dead or empty, don't give up hope. Feed it a bit and treat it like it's alive and in 2 or 3 weeks you should start to see life.


----------

